# Problema DVD - Radio 2 Din coche!



## guillerski (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola buenas!!
Aprovecho este post como presentacion y consulta!!
Soy nuevo en este foro,pero llevo ya varios añitos trasteando con la electronica... y sobretodo funcionando a traves de la teoria de ensayo error y a partir de ahi solventando mis propias dudas.

El caso es que compre a traves de internet una radio de estas de los chinos con dvd, gps y tdt jajajaj lleva de todo pero el problema lotengo con el dvd.

La radio la tengo siempre conectada a 12V de bateria. El caso es que generalmente el lector de dvd me funciona sin problemas, pero aveces me sale "disco erroneo" y noto que el cd no gira ni por tanto el laser tampoco lee. Esto suele venir "porque si" y de repente se solventa igualmente porque si y pasa a funcionar de nuvo bien. Seria algun condesador quizas??

Harto de trastear con los potenciometros(lleva uno para el cd y otro para el dvd) lo lleve a reparar y la mejor solucion fue el cambio de la lente pero el problema continua.

A partir de aqui empiezo a deducir que podria ser la fuente de alimentacion??? problema de la placa del dvd???

El tema es que ya no se por donde empezar, ni como, pues mis conocimientos de este tema no son muy extensos y buscar errores en aparatos asi es como una aguja en un pajar.

Por donde empezariais vosotros a buscar errores???

A ver si me podeis ayudar. Si necesitais cualquier dato pedidmelo sin problemas!!

A ver si consigo hacerme con el trastete este. gracias!

Saludos!!!


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 26, 2011)

> Harto de trastear con los potenciometros(lleva uno para el cd y otro para el dvd) lo lleve a reparar y la mejor solucion fue el cambio de la lente pero el problema continua.



donde se encuentran los potenciometros en el frente o son de ajuste internos, que marca es el equipo, la falla la hace con cd copias o con originales?cuando te cambiaron el lector, que te dijeron? porque siempre conectado a la batería esta directo?


----------



## zopilote (Feb 26, 2011)

Esos sintomas puede deberse al motor del dvd, otra causa puede ser el flat sucio o partido.


----------



## guillerski (Feb 27, 2011)

Buenas noches, os comento por partes. 
la lente es la hitachi HOP1200 W
el equipo es chino pero con los componentes son el 90% samsung.
respecto al tema de potenciometros estan al lado mismo de la lente y son dos tornillitos.
Yo en principio deduzco que la lente no es xq esta cambiada nueva ademas en un sitio de confianza donde me enseñaron la vieja que habian cambiado porque habia tocado(yo) demasiado el potenciomentro si haber guardado los valores iniciales... y por tanto era imposible reajustarla a "ojo".
El fallo "sale" tanto con cd´s originiales, como con cd´s piratas, con marcas buenas y con marcas malas.... es decir, cuando falla falla con todo.
y respecto al tema de conexion directa a bateria viene dado porque en su momento pensé que era fallo de la instalacion.... del coche, que tenia alguna derivacion o alguna mala "masa" y por tanto  preferi hacerla yo directamente  sin derivaciones raras... y constantmente 12V.... porque tambien pensaba que habia algun condensador en la placa del cd que se descargaba en cuando quitaba la llave del contacto y por tanto una vez se vuelve a meter la llave tardaba un rato en poder leer el cd, marcando un buen rato el famoso mensaje "disco erroneo".
La unica posible solucion que he encontrado a este tema y que me funciona siempre el cd/dvd, es siempre que lo apago lo dejo en modo "radio", y cuando lo enciendo esta en modo radio,por tanto lo dejo funcionando unos minutos en modo radio y luego paso a cd/Dvd y me funciona siempre bien. Por contra si la radio la apago en modo cd/dvd , cuando la enciendo sigue en modo cd/dvd y no carga el cd, dando el famoso "disco erroneo".En resumen: apagarla y encenderla en modo radio y al cabo de unos minutos cambiar a cd.

Que podria ser? que deberia comprobar?? Muchisimas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda!!!
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2011)

Esa falla te la hace en el vehiculo en movimiento?, sucede cuando esta estacionado, u ocurre cuanoo esta por ejemplo en la mesa y alimentado con una fuente?


----------



## guillerski (Mar 1, 2011)

Pues lo hace tanto con la fuente de alimentacion como con la instalacion en el coche!!!
En su dia intente pensar que podria ser del traqueteo del coche pero ya quedo comprobado que noo.

Por eso viene mi desquicio de aqui!!

QUe podria ser?jajaja

Saludos!


----------



## guillerski (Mar 5, 2011)

Añado datos:
Al estar el coche durante mucho tiempo(6-7 horas) a temperaturas bajo cero.... al encender la radio me ocurre exactamente lo mismo!! DISCO ERRONEO.

Alguien le encuentra logica a esto??
Estoy totalmente desorientado... porque no veo que siga unos sintomas logicos.

Saludos!


----------



## varobejar (Jun 6, 2013)

Hola buenas. Soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un problema con un dvd 2 din que e comprado para mi mercedes clase c del año 2005. 
Mi duda es ke no tengo ninidea de donde van los cables conectados. El de bateria y el de masa y los altavoces si se donde van pero es que enn el diagrama que viene en el dvd no lonentiendo la mitad. Mando una foto del davd y otra del coche. Yo creo que el coche tiene alguna instalacion rara porque hay mas cables de lo normal
La primera es la radio y la segunda del coche



Esta es la conexiones del coche y la segunda es lo ke iba conectado al radio del coche


----------



## jonyfer (Ene 23, 2014)

Buenas resulta que me acabo de comprar la misma radio dvd din 2 que guillerski pero resulta que cuando me a llegado la voy a conectar y resulta que.... puf... se me funde el fusible,del coche pero el de la radio esta intacto ahora bien.Donde deveria de empezar a mirar?? por que parece que el problema esta en que hace contacto el positivo con la masa pero no se donde mirar... os agradeceria mucho que me ayudarais ,muchas gracias.


----------

